# 84 or BDA 380 the Same?



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Are parts such as grips and grip screws, and magazines the same between the Beretta 84 and the Browning BDA 380?*


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Grips, probably not interchangeable, at least Browning-to-Beretta. The Beretta requires a cut-out in the left side grip panel for the frame-mounted thumb safety; the BDA's slide-mounted safety lever does not affect the grips.

http://world.guns.ru/handguns/ber_85f.jpg

http://topgun.rin.ru/images/2232_1.jpg

Grips screws, maybe.

Mags and other parts, unknown.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Thanks DJ,
I appreciate your response. I just bought a Browning BDA and was hoping the two models would match.
Thanks again,
Bob*


----------

